# WTH Batteries are These



## varnco (Feb 19, 2018)

Recently new boat to me, has batteries that are labeled "Econo Power". They are 2 new batteries (as of June 2017), each 12V, and have the extra smaller posts to wire up accessories.

I assume they are relative junk, but they hold and a charge up fine. I don't believe they are Deep Cycle (but they don't say what they are at all - Just a big label that reads "Econo Power" on the front.) Is there any way to tell if they are deep cycle, dual purpose or just a starter?

I can carry 3 batteries in my hull, and recently bought a new size 27 that will do 175 min at 25 amps (wet cell), deep cycle. I was thinking to put this in, to run my trolling motor and then run the other 2 batteries in parallel to power accessories and start the motor (75HP).

Or, should I just save the extra Econo battery in my garage (extra weight out of the boat) for when the other Econo decides to die later in the year when I'm in 100* weather?

I take my boat out twice a month, year round.

Thanks.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 19, 2018)

Google says.....Rebranded, returned Interstate...or so the article LINKed says.

https://www.bogleheads.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=126165


----------



## varnco (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks for the link

Any thoughts to determine if they are just regular battery, dual or deep cycle?


----------



## richg99 (Feb 19, 2018)

No, but a call or a stop-in at an Interstate Battery shop would probably reveal the codes that they use. Have to be on their someplace, or their own people wouldn't know what they were selling


----------

